# Suche Mitstreiter zum gemeinsamen leveln (kann geworben werden)



## DaTombal (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

nach längerer WoW Pause würde ich gerne mal wieder einen Neustart wagen.

Dazu suche ich noch einen Mitstreiter, der Lust hat, gemeinsam ein paar Abenteuer zu bestehen.

Da mein Account erst vor einem Tag erstellt wurde, kann ich auch gerne geworben werden, damit wir von dem Bonus profitieren können. 

Server und Fraktion sind mir eigentlich recht egal.

Ich bin Student und arbeite nebenbei noch etwas. Daher bin ich leider keine 40 Stunden in der Woche online.

Ansonsten bin ich aber gerne mal spontan zum zocken zu haben. Es muss halt alles im  Rahmen bleiben.

 

Wer Interesse hat, lustig, reif und vernünftig ist sowie keine überzogenen Vorstellungen vom Tempo des Stufenaufstiegs hat, kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden.

Auf Hauruck-Aktionen a la Level 110 in einem Tag habe ich nicht wirklich Lust 

Dann kann man gucken ob es passt.

 

Einfach anschreiben unter Geisterhund#22265

 

Grüße


----------



## Slystaler (10. Oktober 2016)

Hey, wenn du noch niemanden hast, werde ich mich heute bei dir melden.


----------



## G2Amory (11. Oktober 2016)

Hello guys.
Over the last weeks a lot of people asked where they can buy Legion save and cheap.
The team of G2A worked a lot to offer you the best deal for WoW.
 
**You can get Legion for a fair price.
No fakes. No scam.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/g2abuylegion
 
**Furthermore to guarantee the best experience in WoW and Legion we stocked our Gametimecards and are proud to present the cheapest 60-Day Gametimecards you will find online.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/wow60daysgtc


----------

